# Clever-Hotels.com / Navelar GmbH insolvent



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade auf einen fürchterlich schlechten Artikel von einer Hanna Z. gestoßen, der unter anderem in der Morgenpost und der Express veröffentlicht wurde. Dort wird über die Insolvenz Nevelar GmbH berichtet, bei der rund 50.000 Kunden einen Schaden von insgesamt  15 Mio. Euro erlitten haben.

Als Geschäftsführer wird ein Marcelo H. (*1974) genannt. Schaut man im Bundesanzeiger und im Handelsregister nach, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Bis zum September letzten Jahres waren zwei Kaufleute mit der Geschäftsführung betraut:  Rimas Bronius B. (*1973) und Jens V. (*1974)

Im Bundesanzeiger wurde die letzte Bilanz im Jahr 2010 veröffentlicht, die Bilanzen für die zwei folgenden Geschäftsjahre für die B. und V. Verantwortung trugen, sind entgegen der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen nicht veröffentlicht worden. Vielleicht wären Geschäftspartner dann viel früher auf die wirtschaftliche Schieflage aufmerksam geworden?

Sucht man nach Marcelo H., so findet sich folgender Link:



> Kernave GmbH
> Colonnaden 39
> 20354 Hamburg


Kernave GmbH auf firma-24.de

Eine Kernave GmbH ist nicht im Handelsregister verzeichnet. Der Name taucht aber an anderer Stelle auf, in der Fußzeile der folgenden Seiten steht ein Copyright-Hinweis: "(c) Kernave GmbH":
kernave-travel.de
kernave-cars.de

Betreiber der beiden Buchungsportale ist aber eine Stewa GmbH aus Hamburg. Die Gesellschaft teilt sich die Adressen mit der Kernave GmbH und der Navelar GmbH, und wurde im Jahr 2011 gegründet, dem Geschäftsjahr für das die Navelar GmbH bisher keine Bilanz vorgelegt hat. Als Geschäftsführer sind im Handelsregister Rimas Bronius B. (*1973) und Jens V. (*1974) eingetragen. 

Nachdem man mit der Vermittlung von Hotelzimmern einen 15 Mio.-Schaden angerichtet hat, steigt man nun auf die Vermittlung von Reisen und Leihwagen um. Die Geburtsdaten der drei handelnden Personen liegen weniger als ein Jahr auseinander, möglicherweise sind sie zusammen zur Schule gegangen oder so.

Nebelwolf


----------



## ThomasKusch (19 September 2013)

Hallo, 

also die Kernave GmbH scheint eine geschlossene ehemalige Firma zu sein, die einfach nur den Betrieb eingestellt hat, ohne insolvent gewesen zu sein. Betreiber der beiden erwähnten Portale ist laut Impressum die Navelar GmbH, die Insolvenz wegen drohender Zahlungsfähigkeit eingereicht hat. Das bedeutet eigentlich, dass sie zum Zeitpunkt der Insolvenz noch zahlungsfähig war, was aber von einem Insolvenzgericht überprüft wird. Die meisten Firmen reichen ihre Bilanzen später ein. Wenn sie nicht veröffentlicht ist, heißt es auch nicht unbedingt, dass sie nicht eingereicht ist. Man kann viel spekulieren, aber Genaues wird man erst nach Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens wissen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 September 2013)

Hallo!

Die Kernave GmbH ist im Jahr 2010 von Amts wegen gelöscht worden: 





			
				Handelsregister.de schrieb:
			
		

> Kernave GmbH, Hamburg, (Colonaden 39, 20354 Hamburg).Die Gesellschaft ist gemäß § 394 Absatz 1 FamFG wegen Vermögenslosigkeit von Amts wegen gelöscht.


 Die Kernave Travel e. K. ist 2008 erloschen. 

Die Navelar GmbH hat alle Zahlungen per Vorkasse eingenommen, aber nicht an die Hotels weitergeleitet:





			
				clever-hotels.com schrieb:
			
		

> _Die Unternehmen, über welche wir Hotelzimmer für unsere Kunden gebucht haben, haben am Nachmittag des 23.08.2013 angekündigt, alle Buchungen der Navelar GmbH zu stornieren. Hiervon dürfte auch Ihre Buchung betroffen sein. _


 Daraus ergibt sich, daß die Zahlungsfähigkeit schon über einen größeren Zeitraum nicht mehr vorhanden gewesen sein kann. 

Bilanzen zu spät einreichen, ist ein sehr, sehr teurer Spaß geworden. Für das Geld kann sich der Geschäftsführer auch einen Porsche leasen. Die Strafen für eine verspätet abgegebene Bilanz liegen im 4 - 5stelligen Euro-Bereich. Daher ist eine verspätet abgegebene Bilanz ein Indiz für große wirtschaftliche Probleme. 

Viel Spekulation braucht es eigentlich nicht, um die Zukunft der zwei neuen Vermittlungsportale vorherzusehen ...

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (19 September 2013)

> Die Navelar GmbH hat alle Zahlungen per Vorkasse eingenommen, aber nicht an die Hotels weitergeleitet:


Eine spannende Frage ist ja ob das ein Problem des Kunden oder des Hotels ist. Nach den AGB waren die Navelar nur als Vermittler tätig. Wenn die Inkassovollmacht hatten dann ist -zumindest dort wo deutsches Recht gilt-mit Zahlung an den Bevollmächtigten Erfüllung eingetreten, egal ob der bevollmächtigte Kassierer danach mit der Kohle durchbrennt oder nicht. Die Hotels haben die Entgegennahme geduldet andere Möglichkeiten der Zahlung als an Navelar hatten die Kunden nach den Geschäftsbedingungen nicht. Als Kunde eines deutschen Hotels würde ich die Leistung einfordern und bei Leistungsverweigerung Rückzahlung vom Hotel und nicht von Navelar einklagen.


----------



## Frankfurter (9 Oktober 2013)

Guter Fund, Nebelwolf. Man kann der Staatsanwaltschaft nur empfehlen, in diesem Kontext zu ermitteln. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass eine Absicht hinter der "Insolvenz" steckt. Kernave Travel war seinerzeit einigen Unternehmen im Baltikum und mindestens einem Transportunternehmen größere Beträge schuldig geblieben. Die gleichen Personen hatten nach Kernave mit Navelar zu tun unter der gleichen Adresse: Colonnaden 39, Hamburg. Zu Rimas B. siehe auch: http://www.whois.com/whois/kernave-travel.com


----------

